# Quebec Section of the International Appalachian Trail



## Rangerpete (Sep 26, 2004)

Hi! I'm new to this forum and just wanted to let everyone know that if they have any questions concerning the Quebec section of the IAT i'd be glad to help you out the best I can. I've been hiking sections of this trail whenever I have the time and it's an amazing place. Later


----------



## MtnMagic (Sep 27, 2004)

I thought it ended at Katahdin.

Where does it start and where does it end?


----------



## Rangerpete (Sep 27, 2004)

It starts at Katahdin and ends at Forillion National Park in Quebec. The IAT crosses into Canada at the Fort Fairfield,Main border crossing.The length is 1079km ( 670 miles) with the New Brunswick section following mostly logging roads and old railway lines but the Quebec section is the real thing with a lot of the trail above tree line.There's even heards of caribou roaming the tundra in the Park de la Gaspesie.I did a 3 day trip in the Matan Wildlife Refuge recently and met a thru hiker who goes by the handle "Daybreak" who started his hike in Alabama in march. I'm always suprised by the amount of Americans hiking throughout the IAT and am glade you guys are discovering our trails.You won't be disappointed.


----------



## MtnMagic (Sep 27, 2004)

> There's even heards of caribou roaming the tundra in the Park de la Gaspesie.



Reads like a wonderful new place to hike or visit! I didn't know of it as I'm in the last outpost before Canada. 

Thank you for the info.


----------



## salida (Sep 27, 2004)

wow, now I'm really excited, a new place to explore.

porter


----------



## SilentCal (Sep 28, 2004)

I'd heard of it but thought that it was still in the planning stages and not yet open.    I wonder how many Thru-hikers know of this.     Any ideas how close it comes to Quebec City?   I have lots of family there.


----------



## TeleGrrrl (Sep 28, 2004)

I hiked a fair bit of it the year it opened, 1999 0r 2000? I was kind of disappointed at how much of the IAT is on the pavement. When the idea was finally approved, most of the property was owned by private individuals, so as a result, you walk on a lot of tar roads. The summit of Mont Carlton in NB is very pretty, with sereral small peaks surrounding. I hope they have cleaned all the trash out of the fire tower since I was there. I walked into Quebec and over Mont Albert, Logan and Jacques Cartier. Very nice, lots of above treeline ridge walking. Jacques Cartier  is where the caribou hang out, and there is a tower with a spotting scope to view them. The summit is very protected for the heard, and you are bussed to and from the trail head as not to disturb them. At the end in Forillon Park you can see where the Appalachians fall into the ocean. There are nice granite markers showing the entire trail there. 

I have since fallen in love with Parc de la Gaspesie. I have returned the last 3 years in the winter to ski the mountains I climbed on the IAT. Well worth the drive.


----------



## MtnMagic (Sep 28, 2004)

Telegirl: What fun you must have!!

Wow! Thanks so much for sharing your adventures!!!


----------



## twigeater (Sep 29, 2004)

Link to the IAT site:

http://www.internationalat.org/SIAIAT/

It's my understanding that the IAT does not "offically" begin on Katahdin (hence the closing of the North Peaks trail)

Rangerpete - are you a ranger in Quebec?


----------

